# Anavar dose and halflife



## Stranger (Dec 19, 2011)

I have taken Anavar once before and loved it at 50mg ED.  Still not 100% sure that since it has such a short halflife if once a day is enough or if i should be splitting up my dosage throughout the day.

Also does anyone think it would be worth it to take 100ED instead of 50ED?


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Dec 20, 2011)

50 is a moderate dose for a male.. I would build my way up and see how you're feeling


----------



## Dath (Dec 20, 2011)

20-80 mgs is a standard dose of var with a half life of about 8 hrs. Depending on mgs. You would wanna split it up equally throughout the day, hopefully your running some test along side.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dath said:


> 20-80 mgs is a standard dose of var with a half life of about 8 hrs. Depending on mgs. You would wanna split it up equally throughout the day, hopefully your running some test along side.



agreed this^^^


----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2011)

100mg ED and the half life is 9 hours.

You need to use it twice daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 20, 2011)

Half life of Var varies a bit but 9-13 hours has been reported in the literature.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

Dath said:


> 20-80 mgs is a standard dose of var with a half life of about 8 hrs. Depending on mgs. You would wanna split it up equally throughout the day, hopefully your running some test along side.



20mgs is way too low for a male.


----------



## Dath (Dec 20, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> 20mgs is way too low for a male.



^^^^ agreed^^^. I would not Personelly run 20mgs.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 20, 2011)

I have heard people using 200mg/day and raving about the appearance they take on. That is a very extreme dose and not smart since its c-17aa.

Since you already did 50mg----try70-80mg and see how that treats you.

Is this stacked or ran solo?

-Matt


----------

